# Gravel pit locations?? Secluded quarry's?



## Daniel McCray (May 4, 2017)

Okay I live in New Carlisle. And I'm looking for secluded ponds/lakes. I know of some gravel pits and quarry's. I just don't know if I can fish there? And I've heard of abandoned gravel pits, but how do I find them?


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Google maps .....look on county auditors website and find out who owns it ....


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

If it is posted on the internet it will not be secluded for long........think man, think.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Somebody owns any and all of these "gravel pits", "ponds and lakes" It would require permission to access any of them.


----------



## Ebremer (Jan 25, 2017)

If anyone has a super secret mushroom spot, I'd like to know that as well...smh people these days 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## fool4fish (Mar 21, 2014)

Ebremer keep smh guys are looking for help n they are told this is where to go to get it not picking a bone but alot of these types have the desire n need help because they werent raised around it


----------



## fool4fish (Mar 21, 2014)

Regardless of who else sees thier form of help


----------



## shilty (Apr 23, 2015)

fool4fish said:


> Ebremer keep smh guys are looking for help n they are told this is where to go to get it not picking a bone but alot of these types have the desire n need help because they werent raised around it


So you mean to tell me that you think its ok for people to just sign up an account, ask for people secret locations, and provide nothing to the site let alone spend time and work finding fish for themselves? Everyone's lookin' for a handout these days. Go back to that trashy FB group is that's what you're looking for. This site's about education and community, not handouts and freebies.


----------



## Ebremer (Jan 25, 2017)

fool4fish said:


> Ebremer keep smh guys are looking for help n they are told this is where to go to get it not picking a bone but alot of these types have the desire n need help because they werent raised around it


I have a desire to have millions of dollars but I wasn't raised around a millionaire. Are you willing to share? This kind of snowflake mentality is what's wrong with the world today. This guy has no posts prior to this one that I can find and he comes on here asking for what would clearly be a highly regarded fishing spot, and you call me out because I think that is wrong? That's worse than the op in my mind. This guy comes onto a fishing forum and his first post is asking for secret spots to fish. He's just asking to get blasted.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebremer (Jan 25, 2017)

shilty said:


> So you mean to tell me that you think its ok for people to just sign up an account, ask for people secret locations, and provide nothing to the site let alone spend time and work finding fish for themselves? Everyone's lookin' for a handout these days. Go back to that trashy FB group is that's what you're looking for. This site's about education and community, not handouts and freebies.


That FB page was utter garbage. What was the final straw for me was when I saw some guys bragging about sneaking onto a private gravel pit to fish without permission. Someone called them out on it and everyone and their brother bashed the guy who thought trespassing was wrong. Then all these chodes started bashing the new landowner of the gravel pit because he didn't allow fishing, claiming he was being stingy and not sharing his fish. That was all I needed to see of that group of people. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## fool4fish (Mar 21, 2014)

Shilty you need to go back to the post who ask for a secret location ? And id like to know how hes gonna add as u call it to the site what did u ask the poster to contribute that hes wasnt willing to do? And if this is about community wheres your sense of it by judging the poster without seeing what he has to contribute and lets see he ask how to find them and see id he can gain permission and you say go back to facebook when you said this site is about education yeah sharpshooter


----------



## shilty (Apr 23, 2015)

If I knock on your door and have never said a word to you would you let me borrow your car? No, you wouldn't. If I knew you for a few years and asked would you then? Probably. If he had posted some reports or other things that added value to the site people would potentially PM him some coordinates. To your question about secret location the title says it all. Secluded means off the beaten path, in other words he wants some untouched areas to go fish. The only way he finds them is by asking an Internet forum hoping someone that has put in the time just gives them to him instead of getting off his but and finding them himself.


----------



## shilty (Apr 23, 2015)

I don't think you understand the difference between education and handout, however.


----------



## Ebremer (Jan 25, 2017)

fool4fish said:


> Shilty you need to go back to the post who ask for a secret location ? And id like to know how hes gonna add as u call it to the site what did u ask the poster to contribute that hes wasnt willing to do? And if this is about community wheres your sense of it by judging the poster without seeing what he has to contribute and lets see he ask how to find them and see id he can gain permission and you say go back to facebook when you said this site is about education yeah sharpshooter


He's asking how to find abandoned gravel pits. These locations would be held close to the chest by any sensible person who fishes them. If he can log into a forum on the internet, then he already knows how to use Google maps. The thing is, he isn't wanting to hear "use Google maps". He wants locations. He wants shortcuts. The people who hunted for these pits didn't get shortcuts and you can bet they aren't going to give them out either. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## fool4fish (Mar 21, 2014)

Ebremer he never ask for your spot and for the record as a forum member i answer any question i can answer when i see it not prescreen and decide if the poster is worthy this shirttails on a sour subject for me us fisherman do not own one place they call thiers own and are willing to engage in all forms of war over this place the second someone else threatens it now im speaking for me only when i say this but i believe in fair chase fishing just like hunting meaning public places anyone can go and fish no sneak spot no private pond with 8 lb largemouth this is my theroy why if half of these members are good as they say then they should want the challenge when fishing with everyone else i think it means more to catch a 5lb largemouth in alum creek where everyone can fish versus an 8 lb largemouth out your buddies pond it means more to me to know i fooled a fish everyone else could. To me a fisherperson reaks of insecurity if he feels no one else is allowed in thier spot for fear of another man catching his fish


----------



## shilty (Apr 23, 2015)

I think the old adage is, "You give a man a fish and he eats for a day. You teach a man to fish and he eats for a lifetime. You give a man your fishing spot and you won't have any fish to eat."


----------



## fool4fish (Mar 21, 2014)

Ebremer if hes been told google earth n doesnt want to hear it i support your last post


----------



## Ebremer (Jan 25, 2017)

This was posted on the 4th. You see people like this on forums all the time. They get the idea in their head that they would like to go fish a quarry so they hop on the internet and start searching Google. They find a forum such as this one where people are sharing information between each other, make up a quick account, and post up a question like this one asking for spots. They don't get any responses within the first day or so that they want and then completely forget about the forum and the account and you never see or hear from them again. This is what we're dealing with here.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Daniel McCray said:


> Okay I live in New Carlisle. And I'm looking for secluded ponds/lakes. I know of some gravel pits and quarry's. I just don't know if I can fish there? And I've heard of abandoned gravel pits, but how do I find them?


If your up for a little road trip,maybe what you have herd of are the aep ponds? 
Try looking up info on them. Plenty of secluded spots to catch fish out there.
I think what you herd about abandoned pits is just here say,most everything in Ohio is owned privately or bye the state or metro parks etc. 
I hope this helps you a little bit.


----------



## fool4fish (Mar 21, 2014)

Ebremer if that is the case with the poster i have to admitt im not active enuf to verify that kind of thing but i have to say ive heard of it before so im closer to agreement with u if this is factual i dont believe ive seen any replies from the original poster so i was wondering i just hate to some of the post to newbies or guys who dont ask right so to speak n didnt want to see another person pre judged without a chance like some members get treated we all could go on and on about the cons of the forum users


----------



## fool4fish (Mar 21, 2014)

shilty said:


> I don't think you understand the difference between education and handout, however.


Shilty in my opinion i feel your judging to quick if your brother was knocking on my door to use a car n he needed it youd want to let listen to him hear him and possibly loan wouldnt u want me to give him a chance all im saying is if a guy is here to get info because he is ignorant how does he post something of value when 97 percent of users are more experienced that him and people like you acting like your the judge looking at his web activity deciding wether hes worthy of your o so secret places forum members act like the fish jump on the bank and then look up at u and say meazure me im a merit fish man i see more people that id guess are catching my fish in my spot n they walk away empty handed getting the right place is only half the job just cuz they are there dont mean theyre catching


----------



## fool4fish (Mar 21, 2014)

Oh yeah n comparing my vehicle to fishing spot not even close apples to oranges my friend


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

All that bein'said...... what quarry you guys catching fish in? And oh yea, can i borrow your car to drive out there?


----------



## fool4fish (Mar 21, 2014)

Tuoche working man thanks for the laugh im fishing hoover evenings and weekends and theres an open seat for you if you fish crappie but you will have to wear a blindfold and sign a disclosure agreement


----------

